# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера >  Секреты и премудрости строительства

## Sanych

*Тут пишем всякие секреты и премудрости строительства.*

----------


## vova230

Не секрет, что работа каменщика не самая легкая. А потому такой вот секрет. Если на мешалку кладочного раствора (цементного) добавить колпачок средства для мытья посуды типа "Фейри", то раствор становится мягче и легче с ним работать. На прочность кладки это никак не отражается.

----------


## vova230

> извините, может на вашей женской головке не отражается, но то что этот раствор в мыло превратиться я как строитель явно знаю, если интересно то и процесс распишу!


Я пишу то, чем люди пользуются. Меня сначало тоже задело это. Думается, что раствор должен течь как мыло, но при указанных пропорциях этого не наблюдается. И дома, построенные так стоят и не падают.
А что касается химии процессов, то увы, я действительно этого не знаю и если твоя мужская головка сможет, то напиши парочку формул, для пояснения каким образом 20 мл. средства могут превратить в мыло 50 кг цементно-песчаной смеси.

----------


## SDS

Теплорасчёт
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Вот пример того как не надо строить. Интересно узнать где ошибка строителей и в чем она заключается.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Скорость и жажда побыстрее заколымыть.

----------


## vova230

Это конечно правильно, но не точно. Строительство государственного объекта, поэтому о калыме речь не шла, просто всем было плевать, но вот кто увидит ошибку мне более интересно.

----------


## SDS

*vova230*, 
угол не в "замок" зарублен, продувать зимой будет,
а строителей не фиг хаять - то прошлый век...

----------


## SDS

*vova230*, 
да и где цоколь, где гидроизоляция ???
молдаване сруб ставили, однозначно...

----------


## vova230

Все верно, нет цоколя и гидроизоляции, но учитывая, что это постройка просто ограждает родник, то может и можно было оборйтись без цоколя, хотя гидроизоляция и не помешает. Но вот хочу обратить ваше внимание на то как сделан паз в бревне. При таком решении как на фото вода после дождя будет скапливаться внутри паза и приведет к быстрому загниванию. Правильно делать паз в верхнем бревне, а не в нижнем, тогда вся влага будет скатываться по внешней стороне бревен и не попадет внутрь стены. Короче рисунок надо перевернуть на 180 градусов.

----------


## SDS

*vova230*, 
я ж написал, что "угол" зарублен неправильно, если б правильно зарубили, то тот
"паз" про который ты пишешь оказался бы внутри бревна и угла

----------


## vova230

Так дело не только в угле. Паз идет по всей длине бревна, а вот по поводу угла как раз проблемы я не увидел, там вроде все правильно, верхнее бревно накрывает нижнее. Во всяком случае такие врубки имеют место и при строительстве домов. Неаккуратная работа, но это мелочи.

----------


## SDS

Порой иногда удивляюсь чем народ думает...
Иду по рынку, Ваню встречаю, давно знакомы : - Привет, привет.
- Что купить пришёл? 
- Рубероид, дачу строю
- И на кой хер там тебе рубероид? Железобетоном дачу перекрыл??
- Не, стропила ставить буду под шифер
- Ну а рубероид зачем?
- Под шифер буду стелить, что б снегу не задувало
- Так ты шифер нормально постели - оно задувать и не будет
- Все соседи рубероид под шифер стелют, а я что - лысый?
Хотел сказать, что дурной, да передумал что б не обиделся ...

----------

